# I must be doing better...



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I just caught myself talking loudly to the TV during a New York Football Giants game. Haven't even been interested in watching football - my favorite sport to watch - until last Monday night. Fellow Giants fans would say "Did you see the game yesterday?" And I'd go, "What game?" Not facetiously. They'd look at me - the one with the shrine to the Giants in her office - incredulously.

Maybe - just maybe - I'm back. :grin2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> I just caught myself talking loudly to the TV during a New York Football Giants game. Haven't even been interested in watching football - my favorite sport to watch - until last Monday night. Fellow Giants fans would say "Did you see the game yesterday?" And I'd go, "What game?" Not facetiously. They'd look at me - the one with the shrine to the Giants in her office - incredulously.
> 
> Maybe - just maybe - I'm back. :grin2:


You didn't pick a great night to resume being a Giants' fan! 

(Go Eagles!)


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually, I did. The Giants are back on top. And the Eagles - are not. Let's ask Dallas how that cellar's looking.


----------



## TrustlostHearbroken (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't watched a full game since the season started. I used to watch some games with the ex. Somehow watching football is linked to her now. Eventually, I get back to watching again. 

Glad you have gotten back to watching again.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ya, the Cowgirls are up to the normal standards again.. cant even blame it on Romo


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

TrustlostHearbroken said:


> I haven't watched a full game since the season started. I used to watch some games with the ex. Somehow watching football is linked to her now. Eventually, I get back to watching again.
> 
> Glad you have gotten back to watching again.


I used to watch football with the ex, too. But I never watched my team play for very long with him, because he'd get annoyed at how into it I was and leave the room in a huff. So it occurred to me yesterday that he can't take this from me, especially when it's something he was never willing to share with me in the first place. He doesn't understand being a lifelong fan of a sports team - I won't go over into Bitter Land and surmise why.

If you enjoyed watching this game before, I hope you'll get back to it. I'm only just getting back to being able to stand listening to certain classic rock bands we both enjoyed, for instance, so I know what you mean. Ultimately, I won't let him take my music away from me, either, but I have to learn to let go and get my groove back on my own timetable - no one else's.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Now you are stepping on some toes down here in the Republic of Texas. Yeah, you will feel like a beachball being pushed under water. It will want to spring to the top and so will you. Go Cowboys!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

My barometer for "doing better" was my passion for photography coming back. You couldn't pay me to pick up a camera for two years (literally... somebody offered me money and I turned them down. Twice.). I used to drive in the country and see shot after shot after shot that I wanted to go back and take. That all just POOF... went away. 

Now I'm back full force in the photography game. My wallet is not happy.


----------

